# PDA



## turbo_mom

So today Angelynn had a quick procedure for a problem she has called PDA or known as Patent Ductus Arteriosus. Here is what my sheet says about PDA. 

It's simply known as an "open" duct to the lungs. When a baby is in the womb the blood flows differently. When a baby is born the duct usually closes on it's own because the baby is now breathing on it's own and the blood and oxygen flow has to change. 
But when a baby is in the womb the placenta provides oxygen to the baby's blood so there is no need for the blood to go to the baby's lungs. The blood flows from the right side of the heart through the ductus arteriosus to bypass the lungs.
So when the baby is born this duct just turns into a ligament and the circulation becomes like ours.
Because Angelynn was born prematurely this duct didn't close as it would have had she been carried to full term.
Statistically 80% of infants weighing less than 1000 grams will not close the PDA. 10-15% of infants weighing 1500-2000 grams will not close the PDA.

So because of this it was causing problems for Angel.When the duct remains open some of the oxygenated blood that should be going to the body may flow back and re-enter the blood circulating in the lungs. When that happens there is too much blood going to the lungs and it makes it more difficult for the blood to pick up oxygen from the lungs. Fluid may build up in the lungs and the heart and lungs can be strained by this overload.

So Angelynn was having problems with her blood pressure going up and had to be put on a different ventilator because of the fluid build up in her lungs. The doctors and nurses had put her on some medication called Indomethacin (indocid) to try and close the PDA but because it was still open all the way the medication didn't close it. In her case even if it closed it most likely would not have stayed closed.

As a result of this she needed surgery. What they did was make a small incision on her left side that goes from under her armpit to her back almost to her shoulder bone. They then spread the ribs and collapse the left lung. After this they take two very tiny clamps and clamp the duct shut to stop the blood flow. Then they re-inflate the lung and close her up. The actual procedure takes only 15 minutes. 
Recovery usually lasts a day or two but each baby is different.

So she's on pain meds and she's paralysed so she cannot move. She will remain this way for a day or two so that her body can heal and stabilize without her fighting (she's so feisty!) and she's also on some medication to keep her blood pressure up. Hopefully it will stabilize tomorrow or the next day so they can take her off of it.


It will be a long week and the next few days are going to be tough and very touch and go. The nurses are going to be at her bedside 24/7 to keep close watch and make any adjustments. But it is unknown how long any of this will last. I kept asking the nurse "how long" and she was getting annoyed with me because each baby is different. It could be a couple days for some of these things to be OK or it could be a week. So we just have to wait one day at a time and keep praying that she heals quickly. I hate seeing her little body under so much stress!!! I'm really glad that she's too small to remember any of this stuff. I couldn't imagine having to go through all of the things that she is.
It was very hard watching the nurses prep her though. What really got me was when the surgeons assistant started to prep the instruments. I was choking back a floodgate of tears. It was when I had to leave and say goodbye that was the hardest. It may be a quick procedure but it's still hard to know that she was cut open. But it's for the best and I know that after this rough time things can only go up from here. We just have to give her time and be patient. But so far she seems to be doing alright.

Please keep her in your prayers during this rough time. She needs a healing hand on her. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Wishing you all the very best. :hugs:


----------



## Lauz_1601

wishing little Angel a speedy recovery xxxxx


----------



## AquaDementia

of course we'll be thinking of all you!


----------



## Amanda

Aww Steph, it must have been heart-breaking to see Angel being prepped for surgery. But she's through it, which is the hardest part. It's going to be a long road, but she's already shown how strong she is.:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

I hope your daughter recovers quickly! :hugs:


----------



## ablaze

thinking of you all hun xxx


----------



## Angel

My prayers are with you and Jay and your little Angel


----------

